# Batman: THe Dark Knight



## CJL18 (Jul 19, 2008)

if you havent seen this movie do yourself a favor and SEE IT!!! This movie is amazing a true masterpiece, and Heath played Joker Flawlessly the best performance i have ever seen.  If you dont go and see this on the big Screen you will regret it.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 19, 2008)

I might go see it with FreeZ and a few other friends next week. I loved batman begins andthe joker actually creeps me out.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 19, 2008)

Argh, I want to it so bad!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm really interested in this  movie.....I've heard all the best but, theres NO WAY it could beat Batman from 1989, directed by Tim Burton and with Jack Nicholson as Joker..No way it could best it..

However, I'm going to watch it..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 19, 2008)

my bro is going to see it, but i was too scared
im probably gonna get nightmares from joker 
(no, im not exaggerating. i get scared easily from movies
the last "scary movie" i watched was Jurassic Park. and thats not even classified as scary. i was scared and had nightmares of dinosaurs popping through my window for the next week >.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm really interested in this  movie.....I've heard all the best but, theres NO WAY it could beat Batman from 1989, directed by Tim Burton and with Jack Nicholson as Joker..No way it could best it..
> 
> However, I'm going to watch it..



Boy are you in for a surprise. I'm a Jack fan normally, love his movies. But the Dark Knight makes the earlier films look like stupid crap. If I had owned the original film, chances are 100% I'd be throwing them away in favour of the new two.

I rarely like paying full price in a theatre for all but the best. But this film is so awesome that to watch it on a cam copy is really that absolute best way to rip yourself off.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm planning to watch it with my friends soon. I hope it's good as everyone says.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, maybe..but the thing is..I really disliked Batman Begins....It's a bad movie in comparison with Burtons movies..
I like the atmosphere in his movies,  and the new Batman is "macho" guy with really bad life story, at least for me..
I think I like this one better than Batman Begins, but Burton is untouchable, and I really think that. This Batman is perfect to me, Dark Knight could maybe come near it, but from the pictures I've seen so far, I don't like.....Joker is made like some dark guy with Crow-ish makeup, and Batman outfit is too "built up" (I can't find the word), but it's just TOO much something, earlier (the first two parts of Batman) outfits were simply but fucking great..His car is now some Hummer-a-like tank, and his first cars were so sleek..
I don't know, I don't like new Batman at all (at least Batman begins), but this Dark Knight might actually improve it in my eyes..I surely hope it will..


----------



## Beware (Jul 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing you have to remember is these movies are the origins of Batman.  You think the uber sleek Batmobile started uber sleek?  The Mustang would be nothing with the Model T.  And I feel this is the first time the Joker actually looks like a freak instead of some idiot in makeup.  Gotham's most epic super-villain wouldn't spend an hour in front of the mirror fixing his makeup.

Everything about these new Batman movies are less stream-lined as everybody (including the "Caped Crusader") has to start somewhere.  I think all this Burton and Nicholson love is really just closed-mindedness.  I love Burton and I think he is certainly one of the better directors of our time, but the Nolan movies are a huge step for the Batman series.  I don't see how you can think his life story sucks, it is exactly the same as every other story except it gave a little insight as to what happened to him in between his parents' deaths and becoming Batman.

Also, these movies are not supposed to be Burton's Batman.  And this Joker is certainly not supposed to be Nicholson.  Nicholson approached Nolan about the part and was turned down.  These movies are a completely different direction.  Comparing the two is not fair to either.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 19, 2008)

Going on Monday =]



Just in time, too, I downloaded all of the Batman comics =]


----------



## Anakir (Jul 19, 2008)

Plan to watch it as well. Tuesdays = half price. Hope it's gonna be awesome. I was never a Batman fan, but I never hated him either.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 19, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> The thing you have to remember is these movies are the origins of Batman.  You think the uber sleek Batmobile started uber sleek?  The Mustang would be nothing with the Model T.  And I feel this is the first time the Joker actually looks like a freak instead of some idiot in makeup.  Gotham's most epic super-villain wouldn't spend an hour in front of the mirror fixing his makeup.
> 
> Everything about these new Batman movies are less stream-lined as everybody (including the "Caped Crusader") has to start somewhere.  I think all this Burton and Nicholson love is really just closed-mindedness.  I love Burton and I think he is certainly one of the better directors of our time, but the Nolan movies are a huge step for the Batman series.  I don't see how you can think his life story sucks, it is exactly the same as every other story except it gave a little insight as to what happened to him in between his parents' deaths and becoming Batman.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about first Batman, than  you got it wrong..His face was like that for real, because bad plastic surgery doctor messed up, he had to wear make up to look human (when he wore no makeup he had white face and red lips)..His real face was Joker like..
I know this isn't supposed to be like Burtons movies..This is actually the whole new Batman, but it's not better (I'm saying from personal experience!)..


----------



## Akoji (Jul 19, 2008)

Tim Burton movies were visualy more close to comics, but Tim Burton didn't really had a good grip on the characther philosophies and their ideals. Nolan does, yeah the Joker from The Dark Knight look nothing like the comics one (he wear make up, while in the comic he's chemicaly scared).

I liked Nolan's Joker 100x time more, only because he had a better grip of WHAT and WHO is the Joker, not what he looks like.
He's a wild demonic psycopath.
Not a funny mafioso, like Nicholson's Joker.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, to comment that, I'd have to watch Dark Knight first, but i can say what I think for now..From Batman Begins, I actually got the feeling it's the other way around..
With first Batmans (and here, I'm talking about first two parts), I've "connected" with the characters, I got their feelings and ways they act..and with Batman Begins, it doesn't feel at all..It seems to me like a hollywood spectacle and nothing more, while Burtons Batman had some artistic value..
Before it really felt like a Bat-Man, and  now it feels like a thug in a Bat suite! (and a lousy one)..

Remember, I'm just stating my personal opinion, I'm not trying to insult anybody or start some flamewar..


----------



## Akoji (Jul 20, 2008)

Well it's funny, I have more an hollywood feeling from the old ones. I find Begins and Dark Knight way too dark to be hollywood-friendly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, that's the main point that bugs me..The new ones look too artificial, like they try to be dark but it looks so fake to me, too forced up..The movie is actually too dark,  but there's no atmosphere..

From the old ones, I get that nice feeling, like they are "comics" like you said, and that fits the frame of Batman perfectly..


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought the movie was epic and almost cried and this one part where Im not gonna say.  Anyways, I can't wait for the third movie and hopefully it won't suck like most third comic books movies, ala Spiderman 3 and X-men 3...  Spiderman 2 was one of my highest rated comic book  movies now the Dark Knight is reign on top.  

As for the conversation about Burton Batman and this new era, I say these Nolan movies are much better.  Batman Returns was one of my favorite Batman movies but times have change.  Burton Joker is nothing compare to what Nolan Joker is, he is much more sadistic.  O Harvey Dent (Ackhart) is a great actor as well as Jim Gordand.

Also these new movies have a feel of realism than cartoon/comic.


----------



## superdude (Jul 20, 2008)

it's should have ended when **** was in the hospital so the next movie could have **** as the villain... i just put starts there so it doesn't ruin it for people that still didn't see it


----------



## Akoji (Jul 20, 2008)

Well the Batman comics are really dark and gritty, well the fan favorite one. My personal favorite are dark, and delve into serious matter like the psycology of each characther.
The main basic about Batman is that he crazy, like his enemies.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 20, 2008)

Batman & Robin FTW!

I am so kidding.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 20, 2008)

It was amazing! The only thing I really hated was the voice of batman. It was way to gruff and hard on the ears.


----------



## Beware (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Christian Bale's "I'm Batman" voice is great.  It's hilarious and is really the only thing there reminding you it's a comic book movie.  Also reminds you Bruce Wayne really is bat-shit crazy.  HAHAHA *BAT*-SHIT!  HA!  I'm so funny.


----------



## LordWill072284 (Jul 20, 2008)

yeh also going on tues, (my b-day), the g/f is taking me, i think a great present, stoked. lookin fowawrd to it since the first trailer dropped


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 20, 2008)

At first, I thought Batman's voice was a bit overdone too but then I took something into consideration...

Bruce Wayne's voice (or any friend's voice that you know, for instance) is quite distinct if you're around them a lot. You would be able to tell who's voice it is even in a dark room. I imagine that Bruce would probably have to alter and change his voice up a bit for Batman in order to keep all suspicion at bay...

Okay, I over-thought that waaay too much, but still... it kinda makes sense... ja.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 20, 2008)

Rumor of the Riddler being the next villain but Nolan doesn't know if he wants to make another Batman movie:

http://www.movieweb.com/news/18/29618.php


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw it on Friday. I'm tempted to say movie of the decade.


----------



## Digeman (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw it just a couple of hours ago and i gotta say, it wasn't at all as i expected it to be, but it was still really good. Just thought that it was a little bit too much actionmaction and too little calm moments, (i find it hard watching a movie when in the 30 minutes that have passed only 4-5 sentences has been said. That's  what i liked so much about batman begins, it had its share of good action,  but it also had a lot of dialog etc.etc. 

But don't get me wrong it was a great movie and i found myself sitting on the edge of my seat because of all the anticipation and generally un-predictable scenes. And to batmans voice beeing overdone i think its pretty safe to say its either for intimidation or just so that his voice is not recognizable.

Anyways, good movie, recommend it, thats all for me.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually have a couple questions about the movie... *[MAJOR SPOILERS, SO WATCH OUT!]*



Spoiler



Did Fox resign or not? I know Bruce told him to type in his name after it was done, and he did, but does that mean that he resigned or just destroyed the compy (or both?)?



Also...



Spoiler



Dent... is dead? I mean, he fell down some stairs stories... but Batman got up okay, I guess... Someone else told me that possibly the funeral was held so that he could be remembered as a great man, his death somehow pinned to Batman, and that Dent was still alive, they just locked him down in Arkham. Does anyone in this world know the answer?


----------



## sfunk (Jul 20, 2008)

I had the same questions as you did but after some thinking I've come to these conclusions:



Spoiler



I believe that Fox stayed with Wayne as the machine was now destroyed and Lucius walked away smiling.



and



Spoiler



I'm still confused on this one. I'm sure they left it ambiguous on purpose as both him actually being dead and them covering it up seem equally likely. I'm more inclined to believe the covering it up and lock him in Arkham story though. I'm hoping that at least Christopher Nolan knows the answer to this one though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 20, 2008)

i know i went to go see it and it was one of the best 4 hours movie of my life. heath ledger r.i.p idk what theyll do without you since your the best joker ever.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 21, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> At first, I thought Batman's voice was a bit overdone too but then I took something into consideration...
> 
> Bruce Wayne's voice (or any friend's voice that you know, for instance) is quite distinct if you're around them a lot. You would be able to tell who's voice it is even in a dark room. I imagine that Bruce would probably have to alter and change his voice up a bit for Batman in order to keep all suspicion at bay...
> ...



Yea he makes that voice to hide what his real voice is.  

Guys I don't know how to do the spoiler thing so here I go:

SPOILER!!!!!










































Yes the machine was destroy when Fox type in his name and Dent is dead but two-face is probably not.  I dunno for sure its up to the director whether or not he is dead or alive.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 21, 2008)

fucking awesome. i didn't care for batman begins, but DK was amazing in every aspect i could've hoped for.

watching ledger was.....twisted, made me squirm

he will be missed


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 21, 2008)

I freaking loved this movie. There was almost nothing wrong with it, except:



Spoiler



If Gordon's kid becomes Robin I am going to hunt down Christopher Nolan. Because that is NOT good. I don't feel Robin could be relevant to the 'modern' Batman. However, he did make the Joker fit in, so he might be able to pull it off.



And the only other thing I disliked, not a spoiler, was at the end when someone started talking about Batman and it was all epic. Seemed kind of over the top to me.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, that's the main point that bugs me..The new ones look too artificial, like they try to be dark but it looks so fake to me, too forced up..The movie is actually too dark,  but there's no atmosphere..
> 
> From the old ones, I get that nice feeling, like they are "comics" like you said, and that fits the frame of Batman perfectly..



Ok, you talk about the old ones with the "comic" feel. Well, i'm going to mention one Joker moment that won't spoil anything, but its behind the tag for those that want to know nothing (Toni, click dis shit, its amazing, w/out real spoilers).



Spoiler



Joker... in a NURSE'S UNIFORM. Red wig and all. It is a STRAIGHT throwback to the comics/animated series'.  Looks creepy from the face, but "well done" from the back. Go. See this movie. You will NOT be disappointed. Well... i mean, Bale is a bit too growly as the Bat, but its easily overlooked. He's the worst actor in this film... but this one doesn't CENTER on him. Stunning work.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 21, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> I freaking loved this movie. There was almost nothing wrong with it, except:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I read somewhere that...



Spoiler



Bale said that if Robin was introduced in any of Nolan films, he would stop playing Batman.

I didn't know Gordon's son became one of the Robins... that's pretty sweet.

Also, doesn't Gordon's daughter become Batgirl in the comics? That might be an interesting path to follow...



Not sure about the validity of that Bale statement, though...

Also, was it just me or was it *really* hard to hear that person that was epically talking about Batman? The sounds going on in the background were too loud for some reason and overpowered the voice, I barely understood what was being said... Maybe it was just the audio in my theater or something...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning on checking it out this saturday...I hope it comes to ours theaters by then..I'll be totally open to this movie..
And believe me, I'm very glad that it's not actually about Bale!! (I can't accept him as a Batman at all, his face isn't really fit for it)..
I'm really wondering  how will I feel about the movie..


----------



## Endogene (Jul 21, 2008)

i really want to see this one, but they are only showing the french dubbed version over here... fuck this, i havnt been to the cinema for this reason since sin city (original version) and i doubt a good version will be on the web anytime soon


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 21, 2008)

Why Bale is the most awesome batman.



Spoiler



#1. CHRISTIAN BALE - _Batman Begins_ (2005) and _The Dark Knight_ (2008)






In a stunning upset, somehow Christian Bale has found his way to the top of our list.  

Ability to Kick Ass
Unparalleled in the annals of Batdom.  Moreso than any movie Batman before him, BatBale makes you believe,  beyond a shadow of a doubt, that he could probably kick your ass. Not  only do we get an hour-long origin montage in _Begins_  where Bruce Wayne treks up mountains and learns the deadly arts of the  ninja, pretty much establishing his ass-kicking credentials from the  outset...






...but you also get Christian Bale, who cranked enough steroids prior to _Begins'_  filming that, no shit, the producers actually asked him to lose some  muscle mass before they could start filming, since he was fucking  enormous.






Some Batfans criticized _Begins_  for its narrative choice of not really showing any of Batman's fights  close up. You tend to see them from the criminal's perspective, like  Batman was the monster in a horror movie: 






Which, come on, sort of makes sense. Dude dresses up  like a bat. If you can't make him a credibly terrifying presence in the  eyes of the criminal element, he'd just end up looking like... well,  like any of the other Batmen on this list. Did getting to see George  Clooney beat up crooks make him a more credible ass-kicker than  Christian Bale is here? Not really. 

BatBale takes the ass-kicking round in a walk. 

Those Wonderful Toys
_Batmen Begins_  director Christopher Nolan takes the time to flesh out Batman's gadgets  with a thoughtfulness never before seen in a movie about a guy in a  batsuit punching crooks in the face, meaning we actually get a  plausible explanation for the first time as to how Bruce Wayne manages  to score all of his cool shit. 






For  the most part, Nolan's successful: It turns out Wayne Industries funds  a ludicrously robust R&D department for military-grade gadgets,  like grappling hooks, memory cloth, and indestructible bodysuits. All  that's required of BatBale here is sneaking stuff out of the building  under his shirt and buying some black spray paint on the way home.

It's  still far from airtight, though. To use just one example, while out on  a gadget shopping spree at Wayne Industries, BatBale spots the  "Tumbler," described as a bridging vehicle. "During combat," explains  Morgan Freeman, "two of these would jump over a river, towing cables."  Hence the desert camo on the Tumbler, presumably: Gotta help our boys  in the Middle East jump over all those rivers in the desert!






At least it explains why Wayne Industries never managed to sell any of this shit. 

Coolness of Costume






BatBale's  costume looks a bit more piecemeal than the others, if only because the  movie takes the time to explain where he gets everything, which alone  gives it coolness points. BatBale's wrist guards are of a slightly  different design than the rest of his outfit, for instance, because  they're spray-painted ninja gauntlets he got during his martial arts  training, and are designed specifically to deflect swords. Let's hear  BatClooney come up with an explanation that good for the nipples.

Other  improvements: Costume not so shiny; Batman can now actually move his  neck left and right; it's bullet-proof; it's electrocution-proof; his  cape becomes a hang-glider; his Batears house a built-in cell phone;  and, let's face it, it still looks pretty cool.

Smoothness with the Ladies
Has Katie Holmes give it up to him on a silver platter, but wrings his  hands enough about it that by the time he decides he'd like to make  something happen, she's already forgotten she even offered. 






Despite  this, we're giving it up to BatBale for not being the second Caped  Crusader to eat Tom Cruise's table scraps (BatKilmer being the first  with Nicole Kidman). Luckily, Holmes got unceremoniously booted from  the sequel after her Cruise-related PR nightmare last year, and her  character's now being played by the infinitely more capable Maggie  Gyllenhaal. 

Rogues Gallery
Not a lot going on in the villain department in _Batman Begins_; it's all about BatBale. As for _The Dark Knight_, let's just say that Heath Ledger's Joker makes most of the villains on this list look like cruel insults to the profession.    

Homoerotic Subtext?
Only in the sense that we spent this movie wondering if BatBale liked us. You know, as more than friends.


----------



## Trippy (Jul 21, 2008)

Good movie? Yes. Great movie? No. I think this was overhyped. Not saying it was bad but I came away dissappointed. But the joker was AWESOME.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 22, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Why Bale is the most awesome batman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Bale is the best person to play Batman.  I forever hate Cloney for playing Batman even those he does a good job in acting in his other movies...  O and as for Batgirl or Robin that is not gonna happened.  It is only Batman, bringing in any other would ruined the movie and Bale said it himself he would not do another movie if they bring in Robin.   And yes in the comics Gordan daughter becomes Batgirl.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 22, 2008)

tritonfx said:
			
		

> Good movie? Yes. Great movie? No. I think this was overhyped. Not saying it was bad but I came away dissappointed. But the joker was AWESOME.
> I think your crazy. You probably just fell for the hype too much. It's never a good idea to go into anything with alot of hype. Almost killed Brawl for me.
> QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Jul 20 2008, 08:31 PM) SPOILER!!!!!
> *Waste of Space*
> _*Spoiled stuff!*_


The part you wrote that I took out; what are you talking about there. I didn't want to quote it because it might spoil and I dont know how to use the spoil tags. Can you re-word your "spoiler." I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 22, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> tritonfx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its no spoiler since technically he's discussing the comic and not the film.


----------



## Westside (Jul 22, 2008)

Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne is a VERY VERY sexy man.


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 23, 2008)

Martin, I don't know if that person I mentioned does become one, not knowing Batman at all except from the two latest movies. I was just making the comment that if he DOES become one, it'll be the end of it for me. And maybe for Bale as well, if that quote is true.


----------



## Gab (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope Mr. Heath Ledger can become win a posthumous Academy Award for Best Actor.
After viewing this film, I think he deserves it.


----------



## OSW (Jul 24, 2008)

Great movie. Better than the last batman but that was still good too.

Was really hyped up but i think it deserves the credit it got. 
Heath did a great job only even more popularized by his death.



			
				Westside said:
			
		

> Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne is a VERY VERY sexy man.


true that!


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 24, 2008)

+1 to an awesome movie, just saw it today in a regular theater, and the really hard part is when they are on the roof and the Joker has that line "we could do this forever..."

I'm going to see it again next week on Imax.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 27, 2008)

Wasn't the best. Pretty boring to me.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jul 28, 2008)

Good movie, saw it and Wall-E a couple days ago.

Wall-E was better (Eve, so moeh~), but still an excellent movie.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 28, 2008)

Watched it last night. Considering the last Batman movie I watched was Batman Forever it's really hard to be persuaded to watch another batman movie. I even skipped Batman Begins. Seeing Joker for the first time I thought he would be one of those "LOOK AT ME. I'M SO WACKY" comic relief character then as time went on, I really thought, "wow. This guy really is just disgusting and  crazy" which just kicked away my initial thoughts of Joker being played by Jack Nicholson. 

"Watch me make this pencil disappear"


----------



## Sephi (Jul 28, 2008)

I saw this movie two nights ago, it's pretty good. Best movie I've seen since... Hot Fuzz.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 29, 2008)

anime_junkie said:
			
		

> Good movie, saw it and Wall-E a couple days ago.
> 
> Wall-E was better (Eve, so moeh~), but still an excellent movie.



Really, I saw Wall-E too.  It was good but I wasnt at aw with it, I like Ratatuille a lot more...  O and if the Riddler was the next villain I think Johnny Depp could play it.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 29, 2008)

What the F#*k happened to Batmans voice ?? has been on 60 cigs a day for the last 3 years??



Spoiler



and twoface was a waste of time but prolly expect to see him in the next movie eh?



yeah jokers cool easily topping Jack Nicholsons interpretation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but what happened to the Scarecrow that was sposed to be in this??



Spoiler



or was that supposed to be Scarecrow in the carpark at the beginning??



overall good film but could of been a whole lot better with more action from ...



Spoiler



TwoFace


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 29, 2008)

Seen the movie two days ago..well, I must say I was amazed..the movie is really great, I liked Bale much more than in Batman Begins, I liked the TwoFace and what they did with his face (really cool effect), that chick that replaced Katie Holmes was really bad choice (and I didn't like Katie either)..
..
..
but Joker........fuck....was that AMAZING performance.....
it was totally different than Nicholson (I still don't think that he was better than Nicholson), but Ledger came as close as he could get, just besides him in performance..

I didn't see him that creepy, but more fun, I enjoyed watching him every second on the big screen..his jokes were great, that "trick" with the pen, and nurse costume..great..

Only negative point was that fucking tank of his car..Batmobile must look sleek, not that bulky (and what's up with that garage, and no batcave), I know that Batman Begins ended with Waynes house burning, but I missed that cave, it makes atmosphere..

And in the end, I'd like to say that this movie is completely different from Burton..I like all Burtons work, so my choice would be first two Batmans..But Nolan came pretty close in quality..
This was one of the better movies I've seen in a long time..


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 30, 2008)

This movie is too damn long =(


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 31, 2008)

Movie was good, long yet not slow nor idle. Good balance of humour/action/inner and interpersonal conflicts/etc.

The only turnoff was the whole sonar thing. A LOT of people put their cellphones in their pockets/purses/bags so you won't be able to use it to scan everywhere. Like the cellphone Fox ditched in that Hong Kong building was inside a drawer.

But whatever, since when were DC/Marvel comics/movies scientifically correct. (Like "Iron" Man)


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought it was a great movie but not as good as "Ironman", imo.  It just dragged on too long.  And if anyone should win an Oscar it's Aaron Eckhart, he was brilliant.


----------



## golden (Aug 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> my bro is going to see it, but i was too scared
> im probably gonna get nightmares from joker
> (no, im not exaggerating. i get scared easily from movies
> the last "scary movie" i watched was Jurassic Park. and thats not even classified as scary. i was scared and had nightmares of dinosaurs popping through my window for the next week >.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> What the F#*k happened to Batmans voice ?? has been on 60 cigs a day for the last 3 years??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? Were you watching the movie? He was in like the first 10 minutes.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I saw the movie this weekend finally and I have to say that if anyone is worthy of an academy award it should be Aaron Eckhart. He made me believe in Harvey Dent.

Sure Heath did a good job at making me forget about Jack...but over all it was just one performance with one repetative character scene after scene. Aaron on the other hand had nobility, passion, peril, hate....fucking great GREAT job!

Then again Gary Oldman while not an academy award winning performance is the god damn man. He is the only person I know who can play roles where you really do not know it is him. The man has range.

RANGE


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2008)

Aaron Eckhart was just as good as Heath for me.

Watched this film 3 times now, been a while since I've done that with a film.  Even the Mrs saw it with me twice, and she's not the sort to want to watch another film so soon.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Well I saw the movie this weekend finally and I have to say that if anyone is worthy of an academy award it should be Aaron Eckhart. He made me believe in Harvey Dent.
> 
> Sure Heath did a good job at making me forget about Jack...but over all it was just one performance with one repetative character scene after scene. Aaron on the other hand had nobility, passion, peril, hate....fucking great GREAT job!
> 
> ...


Right with you brother.  Aaron as Two-Face impressed me a lot more than Heath as the Joker, I hope he is nominated for and wins Best Supporting Actor.

Interesting trivia: Matt Damon was originally considered for the role of Dent, but he declined the offer.  I suppose we could only thank him for that decision.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 13, 2008)

You never know. Matt Damon is a pretty solid actor. But then again, he often portrays an action character and Harvey was more of a psychological character. I guess you're right. Aaron definitely has a face of a politician.


----------

